# Bonding Pouch



## i<3hedgies (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, Can i use a bonding pouch for my hedgehog?

http://www.exoticnutrition.com/capowiwifuch.html


----------



## Roadroller (Jul 17, 2011)

It looks like just a regular pouch to me. I s'pose it could double as a sleeping pouch or something but you could probably just use any old pouch and it'd work just the same...


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

I recommend buying from Nikki she is wonderful with hedgie bags and does great work and gives back to the hedgehog community 

You can find her topic in the For Sale Section


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes go to nikki!


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes go to nikki!  She is 12.00$ and very helpful!


----------

